# Barracuda A2Z, An Old Fish.........



## TheBigWoo (Mar 8, 2009)

I just thought I'd share an old 'Cuda with ya'...... 
I'm going to pass this on to a friend in need because it always was 1 size too small for me, and can't really hang on technical singletrack the way my Fisher Joshua Y-Frame can.....

https://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l42/bigwoo2/IMG_0172.jpg[/IMG]"]https://

https://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l42/bigwoo2/IMG_0171.jpg[/IMG]"]https://

https://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l42/bigwoo2/IMG_0174.jpg[/IMG]"]https://

https://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l42/bigwoo2/IMG_0168.jpg[/IMG]"]https://

https://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l42/bigwoo2/IMG_0170.jpg[/IMG]"]https://

https://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l42/bigwoo2/IMG_0167.jpg[/IMG]"]https://


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

yeah, that seat looks scary high and good for you for passing it on to a friend :thumbsup: .


----------



## cousineddie (Oct 23, 2008)

da'HOOV said:


> yeah, that seat looks scary high


It's only scary high when the max height line is showing.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

It sincerely tried, but I just can't grasp why one would take the time and effort to post a bike like this. 

So far from what this forum was meant to provide. I don't care anymore, but just sayin...


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Fillet-brazed said:
 

> It sincerely tried, but I just can't grasp why one would take the time and effort to post a bike like this.
> 
> So far from what this forum was meant to provide. I don't care anymore, but just sayin...


To paraphrase Clare Standish, John Bender & Brian Johnson

"That's a blue-collar bike"

"So?

"So; blue collar bikes aren't the same as other kinds of bikes"

"Ah... but to dorks like him, they are. What do you guys ride? "

"Well, we ride Tange MTB framed, 400LX equipped entry level bikes"

"So it's sorta vintage, demented and sad, but vintage. Right?"


----------



## TheBigWoo (Mar 8, 2009)

Fillet-brazed said:


> It sincerely tried, but I just can't grasp why one would take the time and effort to post a bike like this.
> 
> So far from what this forum was meant to provide. I don't care anymore, but just sayin...


I'm not sure what your thought process is here *FB*...?

Small Co w/ a connection to the early Yeti days, killer graphics that were risky/unusual for the era, good quality for a reasonable price, a strong cult following here in the front range of Colorado, sponsored Lisa Munich, Tange CrMo, and then there was that crazy advertising campaign they did w/ Anthony Keidis from the Red Hot Chili Peppers in '92..... Recall Tree Amigos; their program to give back to the environment....

Absolutely falls under the "vintage" MTB category.... 
I'm guessing that you are either joking or are very young........? I would like to invite you to throw one of their CrMo models on a CA or CO Craigslist and count how many vintage MTB buffs crawl out of the woodwork, then report back to us......


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

TheBigWoo said:


> I'm not sure what your thought process is here *FB*...?
> 
> Small Co w/ a connection to the early Yeti days, killer graphics that were risky/unusual for the era, good quality for a reasonable price, a strong cult following here in the front range of Colorado, sponsored Lisa Munich, Tange CrMo, and then there was that crazy advertising campaign they did w/ Anthony Keidis from the Red Hot Chili Peppers in '92..... Recall Tree Amigos; their program to give back to the environment....
> 
> ...


I started mountain biking in 2003 so I'm not a newbie. Never heard of Baracuda. Lisa Munich? German gal? Can't even find her on twitter.

So 'Cudas are the hot shite in CO and CA? How much should one expect to pay for a beauty like yours?


----------



## TheBigWoo (Mar 8, 2009)

Fillet-brazed said:


> I started mountain biking in 2003. Never heard of Baracuda. Lisa Munich? German gal? Can't even find her on twitter.
> 
> So 'Cudas are the hot shite in CO and CA? How much should one expect to pay for a beauty like yours?


Cool, cool.....
I'm not saying that I would compare them to a lugged '83 Stumpjumper pricewise, but they are respectable. They kind of always had that "Anti-mainstream" vibe.... And hey, any Co that built every model w/ Tange CrMo is OK in my book....:thumbsup:


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

TheBigWoo said:


> Cool, cool.....
> I'm not saying that I would compare them to a lugged '83 Stumpjumper pricewise, but they are respectable. They kind of always had that "Anti-mainstream" vibe....


I'm feelin it.



TheBigWoo said:


> any Co that built every model w/ Tange CrMo is OK in my book....:thumbsup:


That _is_ pretty schweet.


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

It's Lisa Muhich. 

And Barracudas are cool. The higher-end ones (non-Alivio) get more love though.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

TheBigWoo said:


> And hey, any Co that built every model w/ Tange CrMo is OK in my book....:thumbsup:


If only straight-gauge carbon steel had been readily available to them, they might have joined the ranks of truly great framebuilders.


----------



## utahdog2003 (Jul 8, 2004)

Just shut down the VRC. Between the Timber Comp attitudes on one side and the POS Alivio BS on the other, all of you are just cutting down the trees to spite the forest...or not seeing your nose for your face, or something like that. 

Just grow up already. All of you.:madman:


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> It sincerely tried, but I just can't grasp why one would take the time and effort to post a bike like this.
> 
> So far from what this forum was meant to provide. I don't care anymore, but just sayin...


I sincerely tried, but I just can't grasp why one would continue to browse this forum and post douchey responses if it pains them sooooooo much...

just sayin....

oh...and cool Cuda! :thumbsup: Love that headtube graphic.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

TheBigWoo said:


> I'm guessing that you are either joking or are very young........? I would like to invite you to throw one of their CrMo models on a CA or CO Craigslist and count how many vintage MTB buffs crawl out of the woodwork, then report back to us......


Haha! Oh that is just priceless. :lol:


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

sho220 said:


> I sincerely tried, but I just can't grasp why one would continue to browse this forum and post douchey responses if it pains them sooooooo much...
> 
> just sayin....
> 
> oh...and cool Cuda! :thumbsup: Love that headtube graphic.


well, seeing that you're in love with this mid-90's, Taiwanese, Alivio bike, I'm sure it did sound pretty douchey.

As I said, I wasn't here to complain. Just lamenting our loss. I really shouldn't have mentioned it. Sorry, carry on.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Haha! Oh that is just priceless. :lol:


Could be one of the all time best.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

utahdog2003 said:


> Just shut down the VRC. Between the Timber Comp attitudes on one side and the POS Alivio BS on the other, all of you are just cutting down the trees to spite the forest...or not seeing your nose for your face, or something like that.
> 
> Just grow up already. All of you.:madman:





sho220 said:


> I sincerely tried, but I just can't grasp why one would continue to browse this forum and post douchey responses if it pains them sooooooo much...
> 
> just sayin....


Its called balance. We wouldn't want people thinking that their piece of sh!t bikes are actually interesting.

Actually...maybe we do. Leaves the quality stuff for those of us that know how to handle a mountain bike and can actually tell and appreciate the difference between absolute crap, and a decent bike.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

I appreciate the information Fillet Brazed shares on VRC.The guy knows more about Ritchey history than I know to ask. If asked, he would go out of his way to answer. 
T


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> Its called balance. We wouldn't want people thinking that their piece of sh!t bikes are actually interesting.
> 
> Actually...maybe we do. Leaves the quality stuff for those of us that know how to handle a mountain bike and can actually tell and appreciate the difference between absolute crap, and a decent bike.


Agreed as long as my Zaskar is considered an interesting/decent bike. If not, F-U. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Linoleum said:


> Agreed as long as my Zaskar is considered an interesting/decent bike. If not, F-U. :thumbsup:


Haha!

Its not, but your answer puts you ok in my book!   

Everyone being not so overly sensitive would also help as much as everyone being tolerant of crap bikes IMO.


----------



## XR4TI (Sep 6, 2005)

Crap! I've been wanting to post my latest POS bike for a little while now but I'm starting to get scared. 

Here's what I can tell you about it. I did some minor boat motor work for it. It's from the 80's. It's original and minty. It doesn't have Alivio. It has some fillet brazing. Someone you all know use to race a stock one. 

I'll see how this thread turns out and post some pics next week after my trip.

It's really nothing special, but I like it and it will be ridden more from me this year than it's seen in it's lifetime.


----------



## TheBigWoo (Mar 8, 2009)

Sorry,
I wasn't aware that we were being snobish about older Tange CrMo MTb's these days....Which by today's tech/standards are quite "retro"

I'd be very interested to hear your critiques about the poor qualities of a 'Cuda A2Z when compared to other bikes of the same price category...... How bout some specifics?

I personally think that all kinds of early/mid 90's bikes are fun to discuss....Retro by today's standards... If you don't like it, feel free to skim over to a different post....

https://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l42/bigwoo2/IMG_0027-1.jpg[/IMG]"]https://


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

You left out the innovative geometry which would be stolen by Gary Fisher and renamed Genesis.


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Its called balance. We wouldn't want people thinking that their piece of sh!t bikes are actually interesting.
> 
> Actually...maybe we do. Leaves the quality stuff for those of us that know how to handle a mountain bike and can actually tell and appreciate the difference between absolute crap, and a decent bike.


That's quite the master plan you have...:thumbsup:


----------



## cousineddie (Oct 23, 2008)

*No wonder this forum has problems.......*

25 posts for a Barracuda that many consider unworthy of discussion and only 5 for an amazing Mountain Goat trials bike posted by Jeff Archer.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

cousineddie said:


> 25 posts for a Barracuda that many consider unworthy of discussion and only 5 for an amazing Mountain Goat trials bike posted by Jeff Archer.


That's exactly what I'm saying. Oh well. I think it was bound to happen...

Aemmer, thanks for the kind words. There are a few other Ritchey nuts too.


----------



## cousineddie (Oct 23, 2008)

Fillet-brazed said:


> That's exactly what I'm saying. Oh well. I think it was bound to happen...
> 
> Aemmer, thanks for the kind words. There are a few other Ritchey nuts too.


Yeah, it was inevitable.

I consider you, Repack Rider, and Laffeaux the ultimate authorities on Ritcheys.:thumbsup:


----------



## TheBigWoo (Mar 8, 2009)

Cheebus....

This was simply meant to be a post about an older MTB that is no longer made, and I thought *MAYBE *we could get a discussion going about how cool their graphics were...

There's nothing cool about being an elitist snob, and if you youngsters dont like the post, feel free to skim over it and move on to a different post without contributing negativity and snobery. There are after all a small group of us who feel that any steel MTB is worth taking for a spin....

*NOBODY *here should be qualified to say "That bike isn't worthy.." I personally feel that it would be a pretty boring website if everybody liked the same 3 or 4 elite/rare MTB's and only discussed these, or ultra-rare ritchey's....:

https://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l42/bigwoo2/IMG_0027-1.jpg[/IMG]"]https://


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

TheBigWoo said:


> Cheebus....
> 
> This was simply meant to be a post about an older MTB that is no longer made, and I thought *MAYBE *we could get a discussion going about how cool their graphics were...
> 
> ...


since you've said it twice now (calling the guys who don't like your bike youngsters) your bike is not even that old. My favorite era is about 10-15 years older than your Barracuda. I figure yours is a '95 or so? And probably the very cheapest one they sold (which is fine and dandy, BTW, and could make somebody very happy).

Is there a reason why that random GT keeps getting posted?

Edit: Hey, and don't mind me, or take it personal, I'm just a grouch.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

cousineddie said:


> 25 posts for a Barracuda that many consider unworthy of discussion and only 5 for an amazing Mountain Goat trials bike posted by Jeff Archer.


Well...if you add up the total number of posts to Jeff's Mountain Goat Trials bike on every single vintage MTB forum in existence he's posted it on...it would probably be more than 25.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

TheBigWoo said:


> I'd be very interested to hear your critiques about the poor qualities of a 'Cuda A2Z when compared to other bikes of the same price category...... How bout some specifics?
> 
> If you don't like it, feel free to skim over to a different post....


I don't own bikes in that price category. And I'm feeling inclined to comment here.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

TheBigWoo said:


> *NOBODY *here should be qualified to say "That bike isn't worthy.." I personally feel that it would be a pretty boring website if everybody liked the same 3 or 4 elite/rare MTB's and only discussed these, or ultra-rare ritchey's....:


I'm qualified to say such things.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

No Photos of the Y-Bike to share?


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Is there a reason why that random GT keeps getting posted?


I love GTs and that is heinous.


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

cousineddie said:


> 25 posts for a Barracuda that many consider unworthy of discussion and only 5 for an amazing Mountain Goat trials bike posted by Jeff Archer.


You've posted 3 times in this thread, yet not once in the Mountain Goat thread...this forum is more about drama, arguing and status than bikes...


----------



## RickD. (Apr 7, 2004)

Now now, girls. You're all pretty...


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Just wanted to jump in and add, this threads mysterious disappearance was all my fault, and unintentional. I'm learning on the fly, and screwed up, sorry. So fear not, it's back, in all of it's.... glory?

Cousin Eddie? Glad someone said it, cause yeah, very true, and slightly ironic, no?.

"No wonder this forum has problems.......
25 posts for a Barracuda that many consider unworthy of discussion and only 5 for an amazing Mountain Goat trials bike posted by Jeff Archer."


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

I find it interesting that 13 of the 37 posts come from Rumpfy and Fillet-brazed...2 guys who want the forum more "Vintage" and don't like wasting their time on lesser bikes 

Post some good stuff guys :thumbsup:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

da'HOOV said:


> I find it interesting that 13 of the 37 posts come from Rumpfy and Fillet-brazed...2 guys who want the forum more "Vintage" and don't like wasting their time on lesser bikes
> 
> Post some good stuff guys :thumbsup:


Wasting our time finding, owning, working on, riding, or posting lesser bikes...you're right, we don't.

I personally enjoy making fun of lesser bikes, however. Very entertaining stuff.
Hell, sometimes they even run and cry to the Admins that I'm being a big bad meanie. Then ultimately I have to coax them into becoming a moderator to take my place. Weird! :thumbsup:

I've finished off a couple really neat projects, but I see no point in sharing here. I'm afraid of getting fewer posts than the FFB Goat Trials. Not sure I could handle the rejection.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Vintage Barracuda
Central Park Rental bikes
I see them daily

- Bashopig.

Tange CroMo frame
laboriously ridden
koi of the bike path

-Bush-o

That is all


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

Rumpfy said:


> Wasting our time finding, owning, working on, riding, or posting lesser bikes...you're right, we don't.
> 
> I personally enjoy making fun of lesser bikes, however. Very entertaining stuff.
> Hell, sometimes they even run and cry to the Admins that I'm being a big bad meanie. Then ultimately I have to coax them into becoming a moderator to take my place. Weird! :thumbsup:
> ...


Besides being some of the biggest copouts I've seen around here...it's a total load of horseshiit. I took the mod job in spite of your "coaxing". But believe what you want if it makes your day.

"I see no point in sharing here".....

What a sad turn...


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

da'HOOV said:


> Besides being some of the biggest copouts I've seen around here...it's a total load of horseshiit.


You mean you didn't complain to the Admins???


----------



## Farmfield (Jun 27, 2009)

Hmm, a couple of thoughts...

Crappy bikes don't get love and are more likely to be thrown out - and due to that can be rare nowadays...

Also, some brand's are cool in one country & not the next. GT's were't that 'cool' here in the late eighties, early nineties (too common), neither was Rocky Mountain - the reason being the importer had a shop in the middle of Gothenburg so higher spec RM's were quite common.

So, my point being, and im(not very)ho,

A 'lower class' high spec'd bike, restored to all original (or original w/ the proper 'upgrades'), could be considered more 'vintage' than any odd classy frame w/ all the coolest parts of that era - as that's wouldn't be something you'd see back then...

But,

Didn't someone say, if it's ain't got canti's, it ain't vintage, hehe? There I do agree...


----------



## TheBigWoo (Mar 8, 2009)

Rumpfy said:


> I'm qualified to say such things.


*Really*? You must have put this model through the rigors off road, on the trail then to have formed such a strong opinion.....
I think that it's fair to say that this bike easily qualifies as "retro" because of the graphics and Co philosophy, or "vintage" because it's considerably different from today's frame designs/material and component technology, or lack thereof. Ultimately, this bike easily falls under the "Mid School" category.

Being that Tange steel MTB's aren't terribly common on the floor of most LBS's these days.... It qualifies in my book, but I'm just 1 person. And as far as being made in Taiwan, expand on the statement, please.

Having said that, sorry Bro, if you're going to make foolish statements, I'll have to call you on them. *Please tell me exactly date/time/what trail you last test rode any Barracuda and feel free to compare it to a truly "vintage" random steel MTB from the 80's, from the same price point in 80's dollars, as a baseline comparison*.....I'm all ears and eagerly await your critique of its poor trail performance, climbing ability, handling, etc.....

You're acting as if this bike were a F'n Free Spirit or Magna, which seems a bit non-veteran/amateurish to me....Unless you are just a bike snob?


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Jeez, you keyboard commandos really need to just go out and ride your bike for a change


----------



## TheBigWoo (Mar 8, 2009)

wv_bob said:


> Jeez, you keyboard commandos really need to just go out and ride your bike for a change


+1
I'm off to APEX in Golden in a few hours.....


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

TheBigWoo said:


> +1
> I'm off to APEX in Golden in a few hours.....


is the Barracuda going with you, or will you be leaving it chained to something you value as a theft deterrent?


----------



## TheBigWoo (Mar 8, 2009)

Rumpfy said:


> I don't own bikes in that price category. And I'm feeling inclined to comment here.


Wait, are you saying that you've not ridden this model? Have you ridden any 'Cuda's?

Surely you're not critiqing a bike without being able to give us a time/place/parts used/body Wt/etc.... at time of test ride? Jeez Beav, you are a bike snob!

Never owned bikes in this price category? You missed out on some fun....


----------



## TheBigWoo (Mar 8, 2009)

mechagouki said:


> is the Barracuda going with you, or will you be leaving it chained to something you value as a theft deterrent?


Gave the 'Cuda to a friend yesterday... Today I'm using a mid school M2


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

TheBigWoo said:


> Gave the 'Cuda to a friend yesterday... Today I'm using a mid school M2


You're a good guy, and I just want to be clear - all my posts in this thread have been in jest, no offense was intended.

Now let's see your M2! as long as it doesn't have Spin wheels or colour-co-ordinated anodized parts I'm sure some here will like to see it.

:thumbsup:


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

TheBigWoo said:


> Wait, are you saying that you've not ridden this model? Have you ridden any 'Cuda's?


Riding bikes is fun, regardless of the price they were. Any steel frame regardless of it's stickers, will be fun. Parts if functional, get the job done, stopping, starting, changing gears, it's true. Much like driving a 1950's Chevy sedan, the experience is cool. That said though, there are certain folks within a user group that swear it's even cooler to drive an Edsel, or some other, rarer beast. It is, what it is, an old car.

Brow beating oneself over the fact that someone else, doesn't see what you do, is akin to expecting everyone to think that your girlfriend is the hottest thing around. While it might be cool if it were true (subjective I know) it'd also make it stressful, since she's so hot, everyone else will want to dance with her too. Might be better if you find her attractive for yourself, rather than trying convince everyone else she is. Fact is, we see, what we want to. and it works for us.

If you enjoy sparring with Rumpfy et al, go for it, he's game, and has been at it for a long time, and will happily go for as long as you like.

That said, it'd be better to get out and ride if it were my dime


----------



## TheBigWoo (Mar 8, 2009)

mechagouki said:


> You're a good guy, and I just want to be clear - all my posts in this thread have been in jest, no offense was intended.
> 
> Now let's see your M2! as long as it doesn't have Spin wheels or colour-co-ordinated anodized parts I'm sure some here will like to see it.
> 
> :thumbsup:


Thanks, No offense taken. 

The M2 isn't special, but it is fun on the particular course I was going to take today. It's smaller than my normal/comfortable size, which allows me to "throw it around/Kicker" while descending....Kind of like riding BMX. I've been playing around w/ different sizing issues lately....
That and umm.....I'm a sucker for the "True Blue" paint...... Obviously the chain has been replaced since last spring.

https://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l42/bigwoo2/CIMG7328.jpg[/IMG]"]https://

https://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l42/bigwoo2/CIMG7329.jpg[/IMG]"]https://

https://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l42/bigwoo2/CIMG7338.jpg[/IMG]"]https://


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Both very nice, though I'm sure the bike in the foreground will garner the most praise around here..........


----------



## TheBigWoo (Mar 8, 2009)

Rumpfy said:


> I don't own bikes in that price category. And I'm feeling inclined to comment here.


^^^^^^^Translation ^^^^^^^

https://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l42/bigwoo2/2lm1jde-1.jpg[/IMG]"]https://

Still waiting for the review on the 'Cuda you actually rode off road there Tubby..... And a concise explanation of why you felt that it didn't meet your expectations....


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

I always thought Barracuda bikes were kinda skanky.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

hairstream said:


> I always thought Barracuda bikes were kinda skanky.


Thank you Mr.Pupkin, kindly leave the stage..............


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

hairstream said:


> I always thought Barracuda bikes were kinda skanky.


LOL


----------



## Farmfield (Jun 27, 2009)

The Taiwanese triads just put a hit on you, man... xD


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

TheBigWoo said:


> Still waiting for the review on the 'Cuda you actually rode off road there Tubby..... And a concise explanation of why you felt that it didn't meet your expectations....


Rumpfy may be a lot of things (arrogant, snobby, jaded, etc...) but Tubby ain't one of 'em...

Us tubby guys take offense to you trying to push him into our group...


----------



## sithlord3 (Aug 12, 2007)

Ive been reading this threas for a while, and while im by no means an official on anything VRC, Im just a bit stumped. Is the reason this guys ride is getting bashed because its Taiwanese built with Alivio or are all the Cudas getting bashed? And "skanky"? In what respect? Im not trying to keep this thread going but, they were not a bad bikeand they do ride nicely...there deff. not the highlight of mountain biking history, but there certainly not junk...I still ride the one I built 15 years ago when i was a kid workin in my LBS..








and I just got a small frame to build for my wife...


----------



## TheBigWoo (Mar 8, 2009)

Sithlord3,
Yours has held up remarkably well! Very nice :thumbsup: I like that model but have only been able to find A2Z's and A2R's in the past....
I'm sure your wife will be happy w/ her's too.
As far as the bashing, pay it no thought. If you worked in a shop you already know that they were good bikes.....


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

sho220 said:


> Rumpfy may be a lot of things (arrogant, snobby, jaded, etc...) but Tubby ain't one of 'em...
> 
> Us tubby guys take offense to you trying to push him into our group...


Amen, you have to earn your way into this club, there's no free passes.


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

....the comp and xx look nice, though.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

wv_bob said:


> Amen, you have to earn your way into this club, there's no free passes.


Riding in the early / mid 90's, there were a couple of these ridden by local riders. Not the pinnacle of cost but no piece of crap either.

Group rides then in my area saw many brands of bikes, there were several high end Boulder suspension bikes, Brews, a Rad 1, Manitous, production Treks, Cannondales, and Specialized, and smaller company production bikes like Caloi, Barracuda, Alpinestars and so on, even a couple of guys had built there own stuff. We even had a few riders on department store Huffies and Murrays.

Regardless, the better riders always were fast, the riders on the less expensive stuff were spending within their budgets. Overall we pretty much had a good time.

Some of those trails are gone, some still ride, some of the riders no longer ride, some have moved elsewhere and others has passed away.

That Barracuda serves as a simple reminder of my past, it wasn't the cost of the bike nor how purple it may have been. It gave me a reminder of some stuff no longer here.

I love seeing old expensive stuff with all the neat parts, but it sure was fun to be a part of it long before we knew it would be vintage.

...Now about this club, are there set values for heft and is that naked weight or beered up party weight?

PK


----------



## Bikin' Bric (Sep 7, 2003)

Cool old Cuda, I had an A2R way back and it was one sweet ride. I still miss it every once in a while.

If you want more info on Barracuda bikes check out http://www.barracudabicycles.com/, lots of useful info there as well as an appreciative forum where the narrow minded idiots won't bash on you because they think your bike is "skanky" or " unworthy".


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

*as it goes sailing over your head*



TheBigWoo said:


> If you worked in a shop you already know that they were good bikes.....


if you look up real quick you might be able to catch a glimpse of the point...

ps. your post is the funniest thing I've read in a while:thumbsup:


----------



## Farmfield (Jun 27, 2009)

PMK said:


> [...] it sure was fun to be a part of it long before we knew it would be vintage [...]


I second that... And it's such a fun 'ride' getting back into bikes of that era - and as I do, all these memories popping back up, like insane downhilling on rigid cromo bikes, bullseye cranks - and most important: no helmets... And when we finally got the bikes to stop we couldn't feel our feet as they were in shock by the vibrations, hehe...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> If you enjoy sparring with Rumpfy et al, go for it, he's game, and has been at it for a long time, and will happily go for as long as you like.


Yep!


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

*This was a must read!!!!!!*



Farmfield said:


> I second that... And it's such a fun 'ride' getting back into bikes of that era - and as I do, all these memories popping back up, like insane downhilling on rigid cromo bikes, bullseye cranks - and most important: no helmets... And when we finally got the bikes to stop we couldn't feel our feet as they were in shock by the vibrations, hehe...


nicely put newbie, nicely put....isn't that what it's all about ? :thumbsup:


----------



## Farmfield (Jun 27, 2009)

da'HOOV said:


> nicely put newbie, nicely put....isn't that what it's all about ? :thumbsup:


And numb feet doesn't care if the frame was welded in asia... 

Oh, and as a forum 'pro' & ooold time biker it feels very weird reading 'newbie' even though I'm a newbie here @ mtbr... :arf:


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Farmfield said:


> And numb feet doesn't care if the frame was welded in asia...
> 
> Oh, and as a forum 'pro' & ooold time biker it feels very weird reading 'newbie' even though I'm a newbie here @ mtbr... :arf:


Yep, anyone who distinguishes between "good" bikes and "bad" bikes is an idiot. Glad there is a definitive answer.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

*oops, sorry*



Farmfield said:


> And numb feet doesn't care if the frame was welded in asia...
> 
> Oh, and as a forum 'pro' & ooold time biker it feels very weird reading 'newbie' even though I'm a newbie here @ mtbr... :arf:


I should have put "VRC forum" newbie...I was just going by your join date. Welcome from another ooold bike rider


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

*????????*



bushpig said:


> Yep, anyone who distinguishes between "good" bikes and "bad" bikes is an idiot. Glad there is a definitive answer.


I don't think anyone said that 

I just don't understand some of you guys  (yes I admit it)


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

da'HOOV said:


> nicely put newbie, nicely put....isn't that what it's all about ? :thumbsup:


Dude, you don't even ride.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

TheBigWoo said:


> *Really*? You must have put this model through the rigors off road, on the trail then to have formed such a strong opinion.....
> I think that it's fair to say that this bike easily qualifies as "retro" because of the graphics and Co philosophy, or "vintage" because it's considerably different from today's frame designs/material and component technology, or lack thereof. Ultimately, this bike easily falls under the "Mid School" category.
> 
> Being that Tange steel MTB's aren't terribly common on the floor of most LBS's these days.... It qualifies in my book, but I'm just 1 person. And as far as being made in Taiwan, expand on the statement, please.
> ...


Way to put me in my place. I am, actually, just a bike snob.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Way to put me in my place. I am, actually, just a bike snob.


And you are fat.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

Rumpfy said:


> Dude, you don't even ride.


Dude?  ......Dude, you don't even know.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

da'HOOV said:


> Dude?  ......Dude, you don't even know.


Post a pic then.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

bushpig said:


> And you are fat.


I am.


----------



## mattbikeboy (Jun 8, 2004)

RatchAttack said:


> Cool old Cuda, I had an A2R way back and it was one sweet ride. I still miss it every once in a while.
> 
> If you want more info on Barracuda bikes check out http://www.barracudabicycles.com/, lots of useful info there as well as an appreciative forum where the narrow minded idiots won't bash on you because they think your bike is "skanky" or " unworthy".


That is nice little site! My wife test rode Barracudas in 1994 and didn't like them at all. She ended up with a Univega. Funny thing is I bought my 11 year old daughter a '94 A2RS last year when her Gary Fisher was stolen. I had no idea they were 'merican made frames! Hers had been stripped of all the parts and modernized with V-brakes and newer Alivio (sp?) parts. Man, maybe it'll become a project bike and get restored to it's former glory. I know I've got some old pink (faded from purple) Stoplights, an old Syncros Propost and my old Nukeproof Atombomb wheelset stashed away in the garage. I might be able to shave a few pounds off the thing. :thumbsup:

mbb


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

*let's get back to the topic shall we....*



Rumpfy said:


> Post a pic then.


Last posting on this juvenile sidetrack of yours...

I know your game and I'm done with it. None of us have to prove anything to anybody here Eric. We are all equals and our common interest is (or should be) bikes. If you've lost interest in posting anything of value and feel you just have to be a detriment then perhaps it's time for you to move on.

I would hope you would recognize the value of what you have done in the past and help us keep it going. There are great members here and lot's of knowledge to share. Sometimes it may be of no interest to you but it may be to others.

We all appreciate nice bikes, you mentioned you had recently completed some cool projects...post them, let us see...contribute something positive again.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

*sorry for the slow reply..*



bushpig said:


> You mean you didn't complain to the Admins???


No confusion necessary....Yes, I did file a complaint with the site Administrator.

I think it the right for any forum member to go over a Mod to Admins, .... 1) if he/she can't get a straight or respectful answer to a question from a Mod..... 2) if he/she thinks a forum is being run in a way not beneficial to the majority of the members .


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

*not really odd...*



cousineddie said:


> 25 posts for a Barracuda that many consider unworthy of discussion and only 5 for an amazing Mountain Goat trials bike posted by Jeff Archer.


If you search this forum, trials bikes have never gotten much interest here. They were built for a very small segment of riders whereas Barracudas (be they good or bad) were built for the much larger mainstream segment. Hence the disparity in interest.

I think both bikes deserve attention but to each his own. I've had a Barracuda, thought it a decent bike but mine was nothing special. On the trials side I have 2 Raleigh Edges, a Raven, an R&E Cycles Montana, an Ibis Mtn. Trials frame and am picking up a C'dale M500 frame this week. I don't ride trials but I think they are cool bikes and would love to get my hands on the Mountain Goat bike.:thumbsup:

EDIT.....oops, make that an SM500 C'dale ...26"/24"


----------



## utahdog2003 (Jul 8, 2004)

utahdog2003 said:


> Just shut down the VRC. Between the Timber Comp attitudes on one side and the POS Alivio BS on the other, all of you are just cutting down the trees to spite the forest...or not seeing your nose for your face, or something like that.
> 
> Just grow up already. All of you.:madman:


Alright...before I got my 24hr suspension for the above post by the new mod-crew (who mods the mods!?) My point was...

...and it has pretty much spelled out in the responses between my first post here and this one...

...that somewhere between the classic Ritcheys and Salsa and Potts that the "Illuminati" want, and the entry level Barracuda of Big Woo here, is where the minimum 'VRC factor' for inclusion on this site should be. It shouldn't be a law. It shouldn't be enforced by mods. Acceptance of a bike or brand by the forum should be only by a natural litmus test by the members here. Either they like it or they don't. And if you post it, you take that risk either way.

My tastes are very different than Rumpfy's. I don't live in California and I don't dig on the three brands listed above, _*at all.*_ In my 20+ years of cycling, they've never meant anything to me, and my VRC interests pretty much follow what I was motivated by when I was a college kid with no cash. Rumpfy is a different animal, younger than me, yet by my account, interested in older bikes with a west coast angle. Normally when he posts something here, something that I just don't 'feel', I let it slide and move on to the next post. I've not posted a lot of my own stuff on the board, preferring to lurk over here and participate on RB instead, but when I do post bikes on the VRC, they don't get much response. They also don't get much ire from the usual suspects either. Why? Why do I not lob bombs at Rumpfy's bikes, and he not lob same at me? Litmus test. Neither his bikes nor my bikes suck!:eekster:

See, that's the difference here. I don't care about the brand Barracuda, and I'm not interested in lobbing a bomb at it, _the brand_, but if I were more active on this board, and more used to seeing the bikes that until recently, dominated the bandwidth over here, then I'd be pretty freaked out at, and interested in, lobbing bombs at that entry level bike. Nobody's against Barracuda as a brand that I can tell. Rather, they are reacting negatively to an entry level bike being brandied about as VRC. Sorry Big Woo, you did sort of stumble into a $#!^ storm over here not of your making, but the hard truth is there just isn't much place for a bike like that on any vintage board, not just VRC. Nobody hates Schwinn en mass around here either, but if you posted a picture of a High Plains with 200GS on it, you're gonna get a rash about it too. It just isn't special. Neither is the Barracuda you posted. It's not a piece of $#!^, it's a toaster...it just isn't special.

Sorry mods, I'm not trying to blow this thing up, and I'm sure Hoov will hand down another 24hr time-out for this post, or maybe just throw my ass out altogether, but it needs to be said. Somewhere between the Timber Comp attitudes on one side and the POS Alivio BS on the other is where we need to be. This is a VRC board, people. Posting up that Barracuda should absolutely be frowned upon. Quite frankly I'm still wondering why you even took pictures of it!:skep:  People always say, you should treat each other online as you would face to face. If you saw BigWoo and the Barracuda at the trail head, would you run over and start firing off a bunch of questions about it? It aint a Brodie or a Grove or even a Fat of Klein, not even a lowly 20 year old Taiwanese Rockhopper with Deore LX on it, so would you really make the special trip? I don't think anyone here would honestly make the time for that. Sorry!

Mods, lets not get too carried away with the direction shift on VRC. Being a little more accepting is one thing (and I'm in favor), but still the new regime need to remember that (AFAIK) the old mods are retired not because of the style of the board they led, but for other reasons. Make all the Illuminati jokes you want, the fact of the matter is that the VRC was one of the more popular boards on MTBR for a reason. Rock Shox Quadras, Alivio, and cheap steel frames were frowned upon then and they shouldn't get a big thumbs up now. I applaud you for taking on the challenge, and I know it aint easy to keep these crazies in line, but please, don't throw the baby out with the bathwater.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

utahdog2003 said:


> Alright...before I got my 24hr suspension for the above post by the new mod-crew (who mods the mods!?) My point was...
> 
> ...and it has pretty much spelled out in the responses between my first post here and this one...
> 
> ...


good post.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

utahdog2003....I don't know anything about a "24 hour" suspension. I'll look into it.


----------



## utahdog2003 (Jul 8, 2004)

da'HOOV said:


> utahdog2003....I don't know anything about a "24 hour" suspension. I'll look into it.


I bet that FAT guy Rumpfy did it.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

utahdog2003 said:


> I bet that FAT guy Rumpfy did it.


He is fat and skanky.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

da'HOOV said:


> Dude?  ......Dude, you don't even know.


You've been asked the question directly and dodged it.

So from a non-Eric or FB perspective: I've been a VRC member for three years now, and I've never seen a post, comment, photo, or anything that proves that you ride bikes. So yes, I think there's a collective that is curious whether you actually ride or just own a bunch of crappy bikes.

And now as a moderator of a forum on MTBR, I think you should be _required_ to show proof of a ride.

So lets see it  Stan rides slippery Seattle roots on his vintage bike(s):


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

ameybrook said:


> You've been asked the question directly and dodged it.
> 
> So from a non-Eric or FB perspective: I've been a VRC member for three years now, and I've never seen a post, comment, photo, or anything that proves that you ride bikes. So yes, I think there's a collective that is curious whether you actually ride or just own a bunch of crappy bikes.
> 
> ...


He rides from the garage to the flamingo - through the sprinkler. I've seen lots of proof!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

bushpig said:


> He rides from the garage to the flamingo - through the sprinkler. I've seen lots of proof!


pacific northwest woods riding.:thumbsup:


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Need a high bb to clear obstacles like these!


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Plowing through the unmowed lawn: the day's workout?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

:lol:

You guys are crackin' me up.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

da'HOOV said:


> Last posting on this juvenile sidetrack of yours...
> 
> I know your game and I'm done with it. None of us have to prove anything to anybody here Eric. We are all equals and our common interest is (or should be) bikes. If you've lost interest in posting anything of value and feel you just have to be a detriment then perhaps it's time for you to move on.
> 
> ...


Aww, I _hate_ level headed Stan. No fun at all.

Ok...I'll tell you what. You post a picture of you on an actual mountain bike ride, and I'll post up a build project.

I don't think anyone cares what kind of MTB'er you are...just that you actually do ride a bit. Even if its not a vintage bike. Something. Anything. Hell, you've even posted pics of your hot daughters  ...we just want to see you on a bike buddy.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> Ok...I'll tell you what. You post a picture of you on an actual mountain bike ride, and I'll post up a build project.


Nobody cares that you have a Giant Rincon.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ameybrook said:


> Nobody cares that you have a Giant Rincon.


I put that Spin wheel I bought from you off of eBay on it.


----------



## duotone (Dec 31, 2006)

I have nothing to add to this, though I'm trying to find a picture with me next to my bike just for Rumphy.

All I have to say is, GT's are the bomb!


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

Maybe we can take this one step further and ask that it be on one of the trials bikes. Maybe hopping off a rotten picnic table over a couple pink flamingos onto a stack of old tires?


----------



## soreyes (Mar 16, 2007)

Please rename this forum

Vintage, Retro, Classic - XTR Only! (XT, you can look but don't touch)
Vintage, Retro, Classic - High End Only
Vintage, Retro, Classic - You know those elitist roadies? Yeah, thats us but with old MTBs
Vintage, Retro, Classic - This isn't a hobby, it's an investment
Vintage, Retro, Classic - Regular folks Keep Out
Vintage, Retro, Classic - The Barrett Jackson of MTBs


Most people stumble upon thios place while looking into the past for reflection or celebration. For the majority of the MTBr community, the past involved LX, STX, or gasp, alivio! Over the 20 years that I have been interested in MTB, I can't think of many times that I have come across actual mountain bikers with such high end bikes as seen in these forums. 

This forum has some great stuff! Photos and details of beautifuly preserved and restored bikes. Scans of old catalogs and magazines. Posts from old timey heroes of the industry. I don't see any reason why that has been diminished by a few posts of peoples pride and joy. The majority of the old school MTBers have a history with the blue collar world of bikes. Please accept that this is not going to change. 

This confusion of forum charter will continue to happen. People will be excited that they have found a community of liked minded individuals. They will take time to post pictures and text in celebration of thier vintage mtb. They will be proud that they still have it and maybe even still ride it. Then the poop will start flying. They may even 'embarass' themselves trying to defend thier humble steeds. They will eventually be enlightened that the bike isn't really vintage or retro at all. They will probably have a bad taste in thier mouth.

One of the things that attracted people to MTB over the years is the grass roots casual nature. In order to enjoy the activity didn't need a fancy road bike with all the parts in perfect harmony. You didn't need some sort of organized group with fancy outfits to ride with. You could use zip ties and all manner of jury rigging and then proudly show it off to your fellow riders. It's the rider, not the bike. This is an easy going mindset that I am sure many others here have shared over the years.

Please stop berating these folks for trying to share thier old treasures. Many times, I have noticed that eventually the discussion seems to indicate that the low end bashing is some sort of inside joke - e.g.: Just ribbin ya, but seriously high end only. That sort of admission usually doesn't come out in a thread until its too late. Can't these low end threads just be ignored by those who are interested in high end only? Heck, the title of this thread says Barracuda. That should have been enough info right there for some of you to pass it by.

This elitist attitude reminds me of something I went through in the late 80's and early 90's as I got into MTBing. It harkens back to being treated like dirt at the bike shops by the elitist mechanics and salespeople that didn't want to bother with such lowend requests. In the end, that attitude turned me to the mail order and DIY route. Now I don't need to the bike shops anymore. I bet a lot of people come here and end up leaving with the same feeling.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

soreyes said:


> Vintage, Retro, Classic - This isn't a hobby, it's an investment.


Perfect


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

soreyes said:


> For the majority of the MTBr community, the past involved LX, STX, or gasp, alivio!


I was just on Chowhound.com and I couldn't believe everyone talking about their favorite restaurants. Don't they know that the vast majority of people in the world are hungry!


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

yeah, high quality VRC bikes was getting boring... bring on the low end!


----------



## soreyes (Mar 16, 2007)

bushpig said:


> I was just on Chowhound.com and I couldn't believe everyone talking about their favorite restaurants. Don't they know that the vast majority of people in the world are hungry!


Never checked that out before, but I just did. Seems like a healthy mixture of high price and low price places all qualify as peoples favorite restraunts.


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

bushpig said:


> I was just on Chowhound.com and I couldn't believe everyone talking about their favorite restaurants. Don't they know that the vast majority of people in the world are hungry!


I don't know why, but I'm always freakin' hungry...


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

soreyes said:


> Never checked that out before, but I just did. Seems like a healthy mixture of high price and low price places all qualify as peoples favorite restraunts.


I prefer Le Beck-Fin, but I don't get to Philly often.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

soreyes said:


> Please rename this forum
> 
> Vintage, Retro, Classic - XTR Only! (XT, you can look but don't touch)
> Vintage, Retro, Classic - High End Only
> ...


bad post. 
cycling IS elitist... in a working class elitist way. at least when you think about the true euro tradition of owning your credentials through long efforts in bad roads under bad weather. 
Cycling has always been a blue collar sport and has ALWAYS had an elitist snob take on which bike you rode, how you dressed and presented yourself.
So please spare us the socialist(middle class) morality and take a long hard look at what this sport has always been about.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

soreyes said:


> In the end, that attitude turned me to the mail order and DIY route. Now I don't need to the bike shops anymore.


Well, until you have a warranty issue, or a repair requires a tool you don't own because it costs $500, or you discover there is actually a limit to your mechanical knowledge.

Please don't tar all mechanics/shops with the same brush.

And please let this thread die.


----------



## soreyes (Mar 16, 2007)

mechagouki said:


> Well, until you have a warranty issue, or a repair requires a tool you don't own because it costs $500, or you discover there is actually a limit to your mechanical knowledge.
> 
> Please don't tar all mechanics/shops with the same brush.
> 
> And please let this thread die.


Sorry about that, it is true, there are some good people out there. My experience has been mixed and I tend to do what I can to avoid it.

And the thread may die, but people will continue to arrive here with Vintage bikes of one form or another and people will continue to let them know they are not worthy. I just hope that some people could be a little nicer about it.


----------



## soreyes (Mar 16, 2007)

colker1 said:


> bad post.
> cycling IS elitist... in a working class elitist way. at least when you think about the true euro tradition of owning your credentials through long efforts in bad roads under bad weather.
> Cycling has always been a blue collar sport and has ALWAYS had an elitist snob take on which bike you rode, how you dressed and presented yourself.
> So please spare us the socialist(middle class) morality and take a long hard look at what this sport has always been about.


To me, the sport has always been about peddling (on trails whenever possible).


----------



## utahdog2003 (Jul 8, 2004)

soreyes said:


> Please rename this forum...
> Vintage, Retro, Classic - The Barrett Jackson of MTBs


Sorta like the sound of that...



soreyes said:


> For the majority of the MTBr community, the past involved LX, STX, or gasp, alivio!


Nope...the past involved DX, LX, XC Expert, or *gasp*, Mountain LX! 

Alivio was what you got stuck with when you insisted to the LBS sales guy that you fully intended to use your bike off-road, but that you had to have a new mountain bike, and refused to consider a lightly used model with legit off-road goodies. So the LBS sold you the nearest thing to a "mountain bike",straight guage steel pipes and Alivio, which promptly began throwing up broken pot metal parts when you began using it for something for which Alivio was never intended... Trails!

Alivio is not a mountain group! Shimano lies!  Universally when pepole look back on Alivio, they invariably say something along the lines of, "if I knew what the stuff was going to be like I'd have saved my money!" Why document the crap on a message board? Just because it celebrated a 15 year birthday?



soreyes said:


> Heck, the title of this thread says Barracuda. That should have been enough info right there for some of you to pass it by.


Nothing wrong with Barracuda. Now if the thread said "Alivio", then I would have known to avoid it.



soreyes said:


> Now I don't need to the bike shops anymore. I bet a lot of people come here and end up leaving with the same feeling.


No offense, but when you guys that insisted on Alivio for your trail bikes began breaking the crap en-mass, well, in my shop days I can tell you that we just hoped you'd go away then, too!

Crap!

I sound like Rumpfy!:madman:


----------



## TheBigWoo (Mar 8, 2009)

Cheebus,
I go camping in the Rockies for a few well-earned vacation days and you guys are still at it..... WTH is wrong w/ you guys!?

Let this thread die please.....

It was simply meant to be a reminder of how fun some of the inexpensive vintage Tange steel MTB's were....

And how cool 'Cuda graphics were, to a few of us anyways...

Perhaps we could start an "official unofficial Tange steel" thread and the occasional Lard*ss w/ a fat mouth could simply pass right by it without having to spend any of their valuable time giving a disertation....??


----------



## utahdog2003 (Jul 8, 2004)

TheBigWoo said:


> Perhaps we could start an "official unofficial Tange steel" thread...


No good, Tange made much nicer stuff than the pedestrian 'MTB' tubeset!:nono: 



TheBigWoo said:


> ...and the occasional Lard*ss w/ a fat mouth could simply pass right by it without having to spend any of their valuable time giving a disertation....??


THAT probably won't help your goal of watching the thread die either...


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

TheBigWoo said:


> Cheebus,
> I go camping in the Rockies for a few well-earned vacation days and you guys are still at it..... WTH is wrong w/ you guys!?
> 
> Let this thread die please.....
> ...


those graphics are lame.:nono:


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

utahdog2003 said:


> No good, Tange made much nicer stuff than the pedestrian 'MTB' tubeset!:nono:
> 
> THAT probably won't help your goal of watching the thread die either...


gimme prestige or nothing!:thumbsup:


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

colker1 said:


> those graphics are lame.:nono:


I have to agree. I do not like.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

At the OP's request. this thread is closed.


----------

